# Heat-n-glo SL-9x (2017)   IPI problem



## Bbell (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello all-

I have a brand new 2017 sl9x that I just got around to installing. (KIDS).... I'm having an issue with.  It lights pilot and stops sparking, lights main and after about 10 sec. it slowly goes out. It then tries to light pilot again sometimes doesn't light the pilot .  It keeps sparking and then energizes the pilot again.  The pilot will eventually light again within 20 secs or so.  It energizes main again and will again go out slowly in about 10 secs. and repeat process.  Things I have done-
1 . replaced pilot assembly due to low ma signal
2. replaced IPI module(has rc300 remote) (both modules act exactly the same which made me then believe the gas valve is bad) runs the same on battery, or manually switched to on.
3. replaced gas valve
4.  checked incoming and outgoing gas pressure 9.5" wc input and 3.5 out to manifold ,perfect according to spec.
5. adjusted air shutter to see if that made a difference.  It did not.
6. checked ma signal at pilot several times it is fine at .18- .2 ma.
it seems to just drop out for no reason.  I am stumped, and have noticed this type of remote and module system was only used about 2-3 years which makes me believe its a crap system.  Any input from anyone?


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

What is the venting configuration? Is it terminated vertically or horizontally?  Have you tried running it with the glass panel unlatched and opened slightly(this is only done for troubleshooting, the glass panel must be attached properly for safe operation)?


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Out of top horizontal termination  about 2.5'. Have not tried that will report back.


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Runs a little better with the glass slightly open. I did at one point get it to stay lit for about 3 mins.   But still cutting out. Vent is clear outside.  Picture of said fireplace and vent.


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Is that flex vent pipe the approved SLP flex vent from HeatnGlo?


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes. directly from the dealer


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> Is that flex vent pipe the approved SLP flex vent from HeatnGlo?


Ok. Are you sure that the inner flex liner is sealed where it connects to the fireplace and to the termination? 


Bbell said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I have a brand new 2017 sl9x that I just got around to installing. (KIDS).... I'm having an issue with.  It lights pilot and stops sparking, lights main and after about 10 sec. it slowly goes out. It then tries to light pilot again sometimes doesn't light the pilot .  It keeps sparking and then energizes the pilot again.  The pilot will eventually light again within 20 secs or so.  It energizes main again and will again go out slowly in about 10 secs. and repeat process.  Things I have done-
> 1 . replaced pilot assembly due to low ma signal
> ...


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

When you say "runs the same on battery or manually switched to on". Do you have batteries in the back up battery tray?


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> Ok. Are you sure that the inner flex liner is sealed where it connects to the fireplace and to the termination?


Pretty sure. I used high temp silicone on both.  If its not a good seal are to thinking its bypassing in the pipes?


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> When you say "runs the same on battery or manually switched to on". Do you have batteries in the back up battery tray?


I did put batteries in and disconnected 6v supply and ran it with the switch on the module set to "on" but now took batteries out and only using transf. power.


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bbell said:


> Pretty sure. I used high temp silicone on both.  If its not a good seal are to thinking its bypassing in the pipes?


If the inner exhaust pipe is not sealed the exhaust can be drawn into the outer pipe and recirculated with the combustion air. This causes erratic operation and outages.


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> If the inner exhaust pipe is not sealed the exhaust can be drawn into the outer pipe and recirculated with the combustion air. This causes erratic operation and outages.


Hmm. Ive always wanted a fexible inspection camera haha.


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bbell said:


> Hmm. Ive always wanted a fexible inspection camera haha.


Are you sure that the flex vent is the SLP and not the DVP? That model fireplace has different sized collars on the top and rear. Are you sure that the collar was prepared properly before the flex vent was installed? The fireplace ships with both rear and top collars sealed and you need to open the one that will be used. There is a metal "basket" in the inner pipe and a piece of insulation in the space between the inner and outer collars. All of this needs to be removed.


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> Are you sure that the flex vent is the SLP and not the DVP? That model fireplace has different sized collars on the top and rear. Are you sure that the collar was prepared properly before the flex vent was installed? The fireplace ships with both rear and top collars sealed and you need to open the one that will be used. There is a metal "basket" in the inner pipe and a piece of insulation in the space between the inner and outer collars. All of this needs to be removed.


Not 100% on the pipe (the dealer told me this was the approved flex) whats the difference?  I was the one who opened the top and yes i removed the basket and insulation as per the instructions.


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bbell said:


> Not 100% on the pipe (the dealer told me this was the approved flex) whats the difference?  I was the one who opened the top and yes i removed the basket and insulation as per the instructions.


The collar on the top of the fireplace is for SLP pipe.  The collar on the rear of the fireplace is for DVP pipe.  SLP pipe has a 6 5/8" outer pipe and a 4" inner pipe. DVP pipe is 8" outer and 5" inner.


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> The collar on the top of the fireplace is for SLP pipe.  The collar on the rear of the fireplace is for DVP pipe.  SLP pipe has a 6 5/8" outer pipe and a 4" inner pipe. DVP pipe is 8" outer and 5" inner.


Definitely slp then.


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 14, 2021)

I would try to run it with the glass panel removed. If it runs like that without going out then there is definitely something wrong with the venting or the termination.


----------



## Bbell (Feb 14, 2021)

Lennox65 said:


> I would try to run it with the glass panel removed. If it runs like that without going out then there is definitely something wrong with the venting or the termination.


Ok will try that.  Not afraid to pull it apart either.  Ill let you know


----------



## Bbell (Feb 21, 2021)

Well .. exhaust pipe was partially off the termination causing no combustion air as you thought. $200 lesson i guess, but i got a inspection camera outnof the deal. Couldnt see it from the outside so the camera was very valuable in this situation. Its back together and running properly now! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lennox65 (Feb 21, 2021)

Bbell said:


> Well .. exhaust pipe was partially off the termination causing no combustion air as you thought. $200 lesson i guess, but i got a inspection camera outnof the deal. Couldnt see it from the outside so the camera was very valuable in this situation. Its back together and running properly now! Thanks for the help!


I am happy to help.


----------

